# Sanborn Parker pickle



## annie44 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been talking about this bottle for a couple of months now, so I thought I would go ahead and actually post a picture - here is my Sanborn Parker pickle that I am just crazy about!!


----------



## jagee44 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great bottle.  That is one of my favorite pickle bottles.  I wish I owned it!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice bottle, did Sanborn go to coffee or maps and Parker to pens? []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pickle Cindy!  I will email you tomorrow[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 5, 2007)

hi cindy, beautiful  bottle.  just don't say it 3 times fast[].     rhona


----------

